# For any furries who are homeless...



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2011)

Look into Job Corps.

The value of learning a trade is completely underestimated these days.

ALSO -- they give you room+board, food and even a small bit of cash every few weeks.

I've known people who have done this and it helped them improve their life.

Other recources: 

The Military

Your local homeless shelter
*
While homeless, do not purchase commissions, you need that money to be able to survive*http://www.homelessshelterdirectory.org/


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the headsup... But I think I'll be ok for the time being. 

A friend's letting my stay with them as long as necessary and I think another friend might have the hookup for a job since she's been there for a while. It's by commission basis but if I turn the charm to max I should be fine.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 25, 2011)

It's unfortunate that more people don't know about things like this; everyone's got it into their head that you need to be a Dr. 4.0 MD in order to land a good job.

Then they just give up when they can't do it.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 25, 2011)

For any furries who are homeless:
DON'T HIRE COMMISSIONS OF YOUR MURRSONA
that is all :V


----------



## RedSavage (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, I support this....

Now where was this a few months ago when I was homeless? :V

Ha, I kid, like fifteen people gave me the link to this thing. Good stuff! :3


----------



## Belluavir (Sep 25, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> It's unfortunate that more people don't know about things like this; everyone's got it into their head that you need to be a Dr. 4.0 MD in order to land a good job.
> 
> Then they just give up when they can't do it.



When all your teachers and university sales representatives say basically this throughout your time in school (particularly high school), its no wonder people believe it.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 25, 2011)

Belluavir said:


> When all your teachers and university sales representatives say basically this throughout your time in school (particularly high school), its no wonder people believe it.



I learned from a young age that nearly EVERYONE is trying to sell you something.


----------



## Belluavir (Sep 25, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> I learned from a young age that nearly EVERYONE is trying to sell you something.



Well bloody good on ya, because they fucking are. It frustrates me to no end when people just take everything purely at face value without once questioning their motives. "Hmmm, I wonder if Joe The Recruiter might be trying to get me to do something regardless of whether or not its in my best interest because its highly beneficial for him."

And right now, I'm trying to sell you the concept of my credibility.

ACT NOW!


----------



## Corto (Sep 25, 2011)

If anyone else adds any useful links, tips, etc, I'll edit them into the opening post.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2011)

Corto said:


> If anyone else adds any useful links, tips, etc, I'll edit them into the opening post.



Thank you!

I'll do the same if I see them first.

There are a lot of stickies already but enough people have come to the site saying they are homeless or will be homeless, and I think it's a good one to have.

That said, Job Corps is a good resource but I'm sure there are more out there, and that's only in the US.  It's possible this could be made into a good resource for furs who need help; maybe EVEN BETTER than asking people for paypal donations 

I've been there myself though, so I can't help but feel a bit sympathetic.

Also, I added military and a homeless shelter directory.  It can be organized by country when that's appropriate.


----------



## Corto (Sep 26, 2011)

Ricky said:


> It's possible this could be made into a good resource for furs who need help; maybe EVEN BETTER than asking people for paypal donations


That's the idea. Let's see how it pans out.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 26, 2011)

Well the thing I always end up questioning is why don't people network? If you force yourself into actively helping or making friends, many of them will be more than willing to help you back when they're able...


----------



## DredWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

I am glad to see someone has started a discussion here about homelessness and the challenges of finding a home, particularly an affordable home. My family struggled in my early years with some of the unscrupulous landlords that can exist out there. We had to move more often than we wanted to and I ended up changing schools quite a few times. My family was saved in a way, when we were offered a family sized home by a non profit housing provider. Unfortunately as I know all too well what has been the prevailing condition of affordable housing across the western world is that of the negative stereotype, since so much of it was built right after the second world war and has since seen much of it fall into disrepair from the more recent prevailing effects of gutting social programs for corporate welfare. Hidden from the mainstream media to somewhat of a degree is the more recent emergence of more creative solutions to housing low income households through non profit mixed income housing. Here where I live in Toronto, Canada we have our poorly planned "ghetto" housing but also here we have mixed income housing, where one building will have some subsidized renters with even more full market renters and then have a co-op or condominium right next to it. The eventual goal is to have all 100% subsidized buildings replaced with the newer mixed income ones, but of course that will take some time. If you're someone who is homeless or underhoused (and that can include someone if he/she is paying close to half their income on rent) then applying for a rent geared to income home might be worth considering. Try to apply for a bachelor sized unit if you are single, since they have the shortest wait time and try to do some research for which building you wish to apply for. In spite of the negative stereotype of affordable housing that exists, there are some shining exceptions to that out there. I guess I have some passion for my interest in affordable housing, since like I said my family was saved from the instability of private housing and I was saved from I dont even want to imagine. I know that there are probably American furs reading this thread and aware of the horror of some of its public housing. All I can say is that affordable housing was only built because we fought for it a long time ago and made it happen. Of course it has now to a fair degree fallen through the cracks, but given the stronger than ever need for affordable housing from the impoversihed economic conditions we are living in now, it is time now for this problem to be addressed. When houses by the many sit empty, that sometimes the bank even finds it cheaper to just tear them down, you know something does not add up. I know I'm a bit of a long talker, but anyhoo, thats what I wanted to say.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 26, 2011)

Goodwill and the Salvation Army. Be sure to go to lots of thrift stores to check for deals, and don't be stingy with coupons. Every penny saved homeless can be put to good use.

APPLY FOR BENEFITS like food stamps (available at your local DHS in America, Department of Human Services), any sort of medical aid (medicaid/medicare), and if you have special need, look for places that can help with that (such as, I need glasses so I'm looking at the Lion's Club, which is a non-profit organization that gives glasses to those who can't afford them). Even if you don't want to do these (perhaps from being told that applying for benefits makes you weak, stupid, etc) but they are _invaluable_. ESPECIALLY food stamps. If you have no income I believe the maximum amount they can give you is $200 per month, $50 a week for food. Check with your DHS to find out what.

_Don't be scared _to use resources offered by religious organizations. Don't let it scare you because it's got JAYSUS CHRIST someone in the title. Essentially, never look a gift horse in the mouth. If you are homeless, you can't afford to.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Azure (Oct 3, 2011)

For any furries who are homeless, DONT COME TO SAN FRANCISCO, you'll die from the cold :v

Just remember these three things:

Collect cans, they are money, you might have to slay asian women to get to them though, so this can be dangerous, as they occasionally know kung fu.

Learn how to steal, or be satisfied with whats in the trash. Charity doesn't exist for you, and the shelters are all far away from where you are at the given moment of hunger.

Sleep way out of the way, esp in the city. Get creative with it. Also, machetes are an effective deterrent against any intruder, and cost about 7 bucks at Wal-Mart or your local hardware store. Alternative is bike chain locks with locks on the end.

ANd NEVER FORGET YOUR PAPERS.


----------



## Milo (Oct 4, 2011)

first two times, I had no fucking idea this even existed... so I spent my first two weeks squatting (pretending I had this important business to attend to, so I walked back and forth in stores all day :U) and looking for places with shade... which isn't actually all that common when you live in a flat as fuck state |:U


----------



## Milo (Oct 4, 2011)

Azure said:


> For any furries who are homeless, DONT COME TO SAN FRANCISCO, you'll die from the cold :v
> 
> Just remember these three things:
> 
> ...



what pisses me off is that I used to have a friend who was just... SO good at stealing. half the time, I didn't even know she stole something until we left the store. and she didn't just steal cheap shite. a few times, she got her hands on some pricey watches, etc. so at one point, I was thinking "ugh I could really use this chick right now"

and sleeping out of the way is a good one. I made a mistake by sleeping in a more crowded space, and if it weren't people staring at me, it was someone waiting for me to doze off so they could take my shit. I lost my tooth brush because of that lol. 

I... never thought of getting a machete :I

edit: woops, double post


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 4, 2011)

Ricky I think you should add the following to your OP

"While homeless, do not purchase commissions, you need that money to be able to survive"


----------



## Milo (Oct 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ricky I think you should add the following to your OP
> 
> "While homeless, do not purchase commissions, you need that money to be able to survive"



but... my ferret sona HAS to be drawn! how will I get people to fap to me?!


----------



## Azure (Oct 5, 2011)

Milo said:


> what pisses me off is that I used to have a friend who was just... SO good at stealing. half the time, I didn't even know she stole something until we left the store. and she didn't just steal cheap shite. a few times, she got her hands on some pricey watches, etc. so at one point, I was thinking "ugh I could really use this chick right now"
> 
> and sleeping out of the way is a good one. I made a mistake by sleeping in a more crowded space, and if it weren't people staring at me, it was someone waiting for me to doze off so they could take my shit. I lost my tooth brush because of that lol.
> 
> ...


Dude, machetes are the best deterrent ever. And I'm a thieving pro, no wallet is safe, and merchandise is just candy for picking. But I refrain from thefting single people these days, just big stores and shit for stuff I need. Wish charcoal was smaller, it's impossible to steal x.x, and I just got my foodstamps.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 5, 2011)

Azure said:


> Dude, machetes are the best deterrent ever. And I'm a thieving pro, no wallet is safe, and merchandise is just candy for picking. But I refrain from thefting single people these days, just big stores and shit for stuff I need. Wish charcoal was smaller, it's impossible to steal x.x, and I just got my foodstamps.


Cut a small hole in the bag and just take a few lumps? 

_not that I condone such behavior, of course_


----------



## ShayneBear (Oct 6, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_blanket

Space blankets (aka Emergency blankets) are your friend. They can be found for about $2 (CAD) at any store that sells camping/backpacking/outdoorsy gear. They are super lightweight, can be folded up and kept in a pocket, and despite being so thin and light and made of plastic, they do in fact keep you quite warm. You can also use them to make a loose tent to provide shade, but wrapping yourself in it would be counterproductive since it'd keep your body heat in. I keep several in my car because I have really terrible luck in the winter and tend to get stranded for long periods of time in the boonies in my car on my way to/from farm sitting jobs, and I have been plenty warm using one of those blankets. I keep 2 in my first aid kits at all times as well.

http://www.survival-gear.com/tube-tent.htm

Another inexpensive piece of equipment that saved my butt when I was living in a field with my horse because I was paying off the vet bills for his surgery and couldn't afford rent or gas money and was barely able to afford groceries. I set mine up with the support cord tied to fence posts in a corner of the field that was somewhat sheltered, but that's not always an option so if you have more than one of the blankets linked above, you can put them up in the end holes to block wind and keep more heat in. you can also use it as a water and windproof sleeping bag by duct taping one end shut (fold it up slightly and tape it onto itself to maintain the waterproofness), crawling in, and pulling it up to cover your head and protect you from crap weather.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 6, 2011)

Libraries are EXCELLENT resources for finding shelters And other benefits. Be warned, if I find you sleeping in the one I work at, I WILL FUCKING KICK YOU OUT!

During the winter, you can get out of the cold and stay in them until closing as long as you are using the materials in the library, such as books, magazines, newspapers, and computers.


----------



## Maddibon (Oct 6, 2011)

I honestly think learning a trade that you would enjoy is much more fun than most jobs that require a degree! I'm going to go to a cosmetology school, or maybe even a cooking school. I like artsy things like that


----------



## Azure (Oct 6, 2011)

Other info, don't rely on shelters to actually DO ANYTHING for you. Most of them are horribly managed, and you get the bare essentials minus some, so don't go charging in with your heart full of anything. You'll get far less than even you expected.


----------



## Shiroka (Oct 10, 2011)

Waiwaiwait... are homeless furries so common that the existence of such a thread is justified?!

Why am I not surprised...


----------



## Onnes (Oct 10, 2011)

Shiroka said:


> Waiwaiwait... are homeless furries so common that the existence of such a thread is justified?!
> 
> Why am I not surprised...



It is estimated that almost 1% of the US population experiences at least temporary homelessness in a given year. Why would furries find themselves free of such a statistic?


----------



## Shiroka (Oct 10, 2011)

Onnes said:


> It is estimated that almost 1% of the US population experiences at least temporary homelessness in a given year. Why would furries find themselves free of such a statistic?



It's just that it's the first forum I've been to that's had a thread about homeless members, and I've been on a shitload of forums. That makes me wonder if there's really just one percent of furries who have been homeless in the past year.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 10, 2011)

Shiroka said:


> Waiwaiwait... are homeless furries so common that the existence of such a thread is justified?!
> 
> Why am I not surprised...


YOU DONT GOT NO RIGHT TO EVEN SAY THAT!!!!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 11, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> *It's unfortunate that more people don't know about things like this*; everyone's got it into their head that you need to be a Dr. 4.0 MD in order to land a good job.
> 
> Then they just give up when they can't do it.



It's unfortunate that they seem to only consider young people, not older people who could use training in a new field...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 11, 2011)

NEVER FORGET YOUR PAPERS.

EVER.

IF YOU THINK YOU MIGHT NEED IT, THEN KEEP IT.

IF YOU CAN'T SECURE THEM, FIND SOMEONE TRUSTWORTHY, OR SPEND $15 ON A LOCKBOX.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 11, 2011)

If there are any furs that are homeless in the Denver area, please don't hesitate to PM me. I go around giving food I make away to my homeless friends sometimes and I will definitely help you out with some tasty goods and a hug if you need it.


----------



## FateStay DigiTal (Oct 11, 2011)

---


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 11, 2011)

Lacus said:


> If there are any furs that are homeless in the Denver area, please don't hesitate to PM me. I go around giving food I make away to my homeless friends sometimes and I will definitely help you out with some tasty goods and a hug if you need it.


This is the sweetest thing I've ever read on faf


----------



## Mr. Warper (Nov 11, 2011)

*For any furries who are homeless, how are you reading this? *


----------



## GingerM (Nov 11, 2011)

Mr. Warper said:


> *For any furries who are homeless, how are you reading this? *



There are these funny places called "public libraries". And you'd be amazed how many demo computers in electronics stores are completely unfiltered, too.


----------



## Corto (Nov 12, 2011)

I can't believe I missed out on two temp bans just because I forgot this thread existed and was one month too late to moderate it. My bad I guess.
I deleted that shitty tangent. This is one of those actually helpful threads, if you wanna go on a shouting match take it to private messages so the rest of us can ignore it. Otherwise I'll bitchslap you.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Nov 26, 2011)

if you are in the San Diego area call 211 also lots of churches give food and clothes away and home start is a good resource as well for food and clothes I know cuz I was homeless for a year and they helped me also if your in the age range of 16 to 25 there are housing programs that can help you find a job as well


----------



## B0X (Dec 8, 2011)

I lol'd till I read.


----------



## Raphial Hebert (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I've come close to being homeless here in Albuquerque a thousand times over, and thankfully, haven't quit hit the mark every time, and found a place to stay just in time every time *knock on wood*. However, this past two months I've actually settled into an apartment, and am trying as hard as I can to get my life back into gear and straightened out. I don't have a job, but I'm looking frantically (The economy here SUCKS! I moved here two years ago from Louisiana. I thought LA was bad!). I will definitely give this "Job Corps" a chance.

EDIT: And as far as military goes, I've come very close twice about going into the Marines...but don't go to the military unless it's your ultimate dream, or it's your last ultimate resort. Once you sign that contract, you sign your life over.


----------



## saggansingh (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm looking for any furries on xbl who like to rp or cyber.


----------



## Raphial Hebert (Dec 11, 2011)

saggansingh said:


> I'm looking for any furries on xbl who like to rp or cyber.


I fail to see the relativity of this to this topic...


----------



## Vetus.Proeliator (Dec 12, 2011)

If there are any of you that are homeless, who reside within a 200 mile radius of Louisville KY, send me a PM and I will do whatever I can for you.


----------



## DuganOToole (Dec 14, 2011)

If you're in the Seattle area, there are a TON of resources for homeless people.  It's so popular to be homeless here, people actually migrate up here to be homeless.  There's quite a few shelters, food banks, churches that do hot meals (as well as drop in centers that do meals).  I have a whole packet on where to get things (food, shelter etc.) and it's fairly big.  If anyone's homeless in the Seattle area, I can get you resources, just not a place to stay.  Not enough room and don't want to get in trouble with landlords.


----------



## DredWolf (Dec 15, 2011)

Like in other cities, here in Toronto the public information hotline for social services and other services for the low income is 211. If you are homeless, there is the Streets to Homes program that can help place you into an affordable non profit housing apartment. Their address is "http://www.toronto.ca/housing/about-streets-homes.htm#services". There is also Toronto Housing Connections at 176 Elm St. which is just around Elm and St. Patrick St on the north side of Elm west of University Ave. The resource centre there can help anyone apply for a rent geared to income home. Make sure to apply for a bachelor apartment since they have the shortest wait time of about 3 years, a one bedroom I think has a wait of about 7 years. There are lots of nice mixed income buildings to choose from in the downtown that were formerly built and owned by Cityhome, the former pre amalgamation city of Toronto's non profit housing corporation, like 55 Esplanade, Crombie Park, 140 Esplanade, 176 Esplanade, 15 Scadding, 22 McCaul, Queen Vanauley, 190 John, 40 Asquith, the Hydro Block, Queens Quay west and 11 Sullivan St. City of Toronto employment and social services can be found at http://www.toronto.ca/socialservices/ . The Ontario Disability Support Program's website can be found at http://www.mcss.gov.on.ca/en/mcss/programs/social/odsp/ . There's the Scott Mission at College and Spadina which serves meals every weekday morning at around 10/11 am, the Metropolitan United Church at Queen and Church that serves meals at 11 am on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays as well as their food bank that is open Wednesdays and Fridays around 10:30 am/11 and there is also Lawyers Feeds the Hungry next to City Hall at Osgoode Hall and they serve meals Wednesday and Friday Afternoons at 5 pm. If being on the streets is the only option possible, I would recommend trying B.C. and/or Vancouver. Its one of the few places in Canada where as a homeless person its unlikely that you will freeze to death what with the mild weather to be found there year round, unlike here in Toronto where it can get bitterly cold in January and February to the point where so many homeless people here have died over the years that we have our own homeless memorial at the Church of the Holy Trinity by the Eaton Centre. I hope some of the above info helps any fur living in the Toronto or Southern Ontario region. In a place like Canada there is still the potential to slip through the cracks, but if you are smart and a fighter, you will find that there is plenty of help out there to be had. We are a nation of many red tories, liberals and new democrats, maybe some out there may not like us for being that, but we have been enough of a beacon of generosity and hope to attract all the diverse range of people around the world that has only helped make Toronto all the more diverse and inclusive. It is a major asset that has helped fuel our economy and housing construction boom. As a low income fur, you will find life in downtown Toronto to be fun and exciting, should you be lucky enough to get a home in the downtown core. Do not give up to despair and hoplessness, you will find help in places here and there from people who do care. And perhaps when you are well enough to have survived and lived to tell the tale, you can perhaps offer your own helping hand to those in despair. Generosity and love shall always triumph over selfishness and greed, just as good will always triumph over bad. Try to stay positive even when everything around you is going to hell, even if you are being confronted with homelessness and despair. I wish anyone reading this in need of help the best of luck. There is still a long road ahead and someday the time shall come when you will be able to look back and laugh.
T'il next time...

~ DredWolf


----------



## Furries (Dec 18, 2011)

If furries are homeless... how can they afford internet to read this...?


----------



## Vega (Dec 19, 2011)

Furries said:


> If furries are homeless... how can they afford internet to read this...?



Ancient Chinese secret.








There are public libraries with computers.


----------



## Inashne117 (Dec 19, 2011)

Raphial Hebert said:


> EDIT: And as far as military goes, I've come very close twice about going into the Marines...but don't go to the military unless it's your ultimate dream, or it's your last ultimate resort. Once you sign that contract, you sign your life over.



Don't forget, there's the navy, air force and coast guard as well as the army. The marines might take anyone but that doesn't mean it's your only option. Go to a navy or AF recruiter see about taking a test to see where you could fit into those branches.

The hardest part of military life is basic training, once you make it through that you just go where you're told and get paid.

Edit: If the idea of six weeks of military basic training scares you to death. Just remember: "They can't kill you."


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm glad this post was made, A lot of this is pretty beneficial and my advice would definitely check out churches that do those can drives. I've gotten food from them before and it's usually pretty decent. You get things like peanut butter, Different veggies, Boxed things like mac n cheese and well quite an assortment. I've even gotten a box of cake mix and frosting in one before. Either way you'll usually get some pretty decent food items. It never hurts to check one out if you really need it. Especially if you can't afford food.


----------



## spartacandream (Dec 25, 2011)

In January, I stocked wood for a neighbor just to make the money, in which I used to then go from city to city to find the job I have now. Odd jobs such as that, raking, shoveling, and helping people to paint are good ways to give yourself the boost.


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is a novel thought! Don't get kicked out of the place you are staying.  Yea I know, shit happens, then... then you have the furs that cry " I came out to my parents about being a fur and they kicked me out". 

*probably get some hate for this one*


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 29, 2012)

Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot said:


> Here is a novel thought! Don't get kicked out of the place you are staying.  Yea I know, shit happens, then... then you have the furs that cry " I came out to my parents about being a fur and they kicked me out".
> 
> *probably get some hate for this one*


Here's a novel thought;
Not everyone got kicked out, some people actually ventured into the big scary world, got a place, paid rent, but lost their job. Also, some people come out to their parents due to their sexuality, not their fandoms, and find their living situation became hostile. Also, some people have families that cannot support them.
Also some people don't have parents.
Also you're a douchebag who doesn't understand homelessness.


----------



## Bornes (Feb 5, 2012)

I had always wanted to try Job Corps but it's only available to 16 - 24 year olds, and last time I checked it you had to not have a highschool degree, either (though that seems to have changed). 

I don't qualify for benefits anyway (Not poor enough) but Job Corps seemed like a good program regardless. I wouldn't have minded paying for it-- though I assume that's what trade schools are for now, eh? Px


----------



## hitorione (Feb 5, 2012)

silly furries homeless people arent allowed on the internet... unless there holding a sign.
but seriously stop standing in front of my house to steal my wifi.. the guy i steal it from is getting suspicious.


----------



## Tao (Feb 7, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> Here's a novel thought;
> Not everyone got kicked out, some people actually ventured into the big scary world, got a place, paid rent, but lost their job. Also, some people come out to their parents due to their sexuality, not their fandoms, and find their living situation became hostile. Also, some people have families that cannot support them.
> Also some people don't have parents.
> Also you're a douchebag who doesn't understand homelessness.



Also some people have psychopaths as parents.

Someone said earlier to keep your papers. My birth certificate and Social Security Card and Med Insurance card were all stolen my my mom, soooo is there any way to get replacements?


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 7, 2012)

Tao said:


> Also some people have psychopaths as parents.
> 
> Someone said earlier to keep your papers. My birth certificate and Social Security Card and Med Insurance card were all stolen my my mom, soooo is there any way to get replacements?


SSN cards get free replacements, just go down to the SS office. Birth certificate might cost money, and I believe you get that at the department of health. Not sure for the med insurance, contact the company. They _should_ provide a replacement card for free.


----------



## Tao (Feb 7, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> SSN cards get free replacements, just go down to the SS office. Birth certificate might cost money, and I believe you get that at the department of health. Not sure for the med insurance, contact the company. They _should_ provide a replacement card for free.



I'm not so concerned about the insurance but more of the other stuff I might need for a job and such. Thanks!


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 7, 2012)

Tao said:


> I'm not so concerned about the insurance but more of the other stuff I might need for a job and such. Thanks!


There might be a slight hitch with the SSN card, they typically mail it to you. A birth cert. you can get at the office, but SS cards are typically mailed. I'm not sure if you're posting in this thread because you're devoid of a stable place to be, and so getting the card in the mail might be difficult if that's the case. 
I'm not entirely sure if you can get a SS card in-person, but it's just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Tao (Feb 7, 2012)

Thingymabob said:


> There might be a slight hitch with the SSN card, they typically mail it to you. A birth cert. you can get at the office, but SS cards are typically mailed. I'm not sure if you're posting in this thread because you're devoid of a stable place to be, and so getting the card in the mail might be difficult if that's the case.
> I'm not entirely sure if you can get a SS card in-person, but it's just something to keep in mind.



Eh, if worst comes to worst I can grab a PO Box if they're cheap.


----------



## Anepo (Feb 11, 2012)

And how does that work for all the furries who are NOT in the USA?
People like me who have got no job & are heading downhill?
Just saying you should maybe redefine the subject title.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 12, 2012)

Anepo said:


> And how does that work for all the furries who are NOT in the USA?
> People like me who have got no job & are heading downhill?
> Just saying you should maybe redefine the subject title.


Well the US is the first-world country that's pretty much one of the worst off right now (save for a few others). People in other countries shouldn't have as much trouble finding a job and such.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 12, 2012)

Anepo said:


> And how does that work for all the furries who are NOT in the USA?
> People like me who have got no job & are heading downhill?
> Just saying you should maybe redefine the subject title.



The subject title and original post might be a bit narrow, but the thread itself has a lot of advice that can be applicable outside of the states.


----------



## Sonlir (Feb 21, 2012)

If my mom has a heart attack soon I might end up homeless, and she's got high blood pressure, plus she's a rager.(though a good person)


----------



## chineseshell (Mar 14, 2012)

A lot of people do get kicked out due to sexuality. My advice, don't piss off the person taking care of you until you can support yourself. ( please don't respond to me about how that isn't always the situation I never said it was)


----------



## iTails (Apr 30, 2012)

I've been in a rough patch lately. Finally got internet access back, but so far only tethering through my phone with Sprint. In two weeks I'll be going into Job Corp for computer repair and getting my GED so I can be fully eligible to join the Navy. Reason for this being that when I was living at my old house, I was finishing my high school diploma through another program, but had to end up moving out by the time I had 4 credits left. A year and a half wasted.

I'm not homeless, but for those saying that the thread is misleading because homeless people don't have internet is ignorant. There are people that could be potentially homeless and are looking for other solutions. And Job Corp is NOT only for people without any kind of diploma. It's for people who need some kind of training and Job experience.

So far, I only have experience with getting into Job Corp, but the process is fairly simple. 

The first thing they made me do was take an online test (kind of stupid if people don't have internet to use). From there, I waited for a phone call back to come and talk to the counselor. She basically gave me a run-down of what they do in the program, and it's fairly easy. The only thing you're expected to do is get your GED/Diploma (if necessary), do your share of the chores that need to be done around campus and just don't get into trouble (NO DRUGS). It's not advised you bring anything other than what you absolutely need (ie clothes). 

You are fed, have a place to sleep, you get basic medical care and after about a month of being on campus for an "evaluation period" to see if you can really take being in that kind of environment, you are allowed to go home on the weekends (or go out; curfew is around 9:45 for the campus I am going to). You also get a clothing allowance and a paycheck on top of that. It's not much, but it'll get you things you absolutely need. It's probably better if you have some kind of checking or savings account to deposit into.

*(Ask a recruiter if this is still the standard for this next part)*
If you're in a position like I am where you want to join the military, but can't because of your lack of GED/Diploma, I would not go for a Diploma. The diploma is apparently not accredited and is not considered an A+ school by the military or government. However, if you do the GED and so many hours of Job Corp, you have been considered to have gotten an equivalent diploma that the military accepts. At least this was the case for me 2 months ago.

If you're planning to go to college afterwards, most colleges will accept the regular Diploma. (Don't expect to get into Stanford or MIT) Overall, I think the program allows for a lot of benefits as well as teaching you some basic responsibilities and learning how to self disciplined.


----------



## Radsey (Jun 6, 2012)

My family and I have been living in my parents basement for two years. That sucks.


----------



## Amador_Reuki (Jun 9, 2012)

Well I'm technically not homeless anymore because, my mother took me in and now i have a job. o-o but I still think that I might go to Jobcorps. Tho I don't know if they would like my work schedule.


----------



## CindEE (Jun 26, 2012)

You can always ask at your local market about when they toss the expired stuff. Then you can make arrangements for picking up "bad" food (which, is usually good, just has a sell by date expiration). Also check out your local food bank.

I know this sounds odd, but stay hydrated & get sleep. It helps for staying healthy when being sick is a luxury. 

Avoid sleeping at truck stops, especially if you don't look scary strong.

Help around the house if someone loans you couch space for the night. Call it karma points, or just being polite.

Dialing 211 for help in getting aid is available in Sacramento as well http://www.211sacramento.org/


----------



## White Lycan (Jul 29, 2012)

I hear you on those tips Azure. The first can be supplemented by the second tip, as I do know the benefit of a five-finger-discount aka theft, and it just so happens that I keep a machete on my wall behind me at my computer desk, and have at least 3 or 4 knives lying around my room. But yeah, a furry shouldn't have to do without. I would help one if I was in a position to. I am Buddhist, so it kind of goes with my natural flow of things to help when I can.


----------



## White Lycan (Jul 29, 2012)

Crazy thing is, and I am not condoning this by any measure whatsoever, up north where I was born, when winter time rolls around, you can see homeless people just chuck a brink through a store window, or assault someone or steal something, and get arrested. Well, this is bad for their record, but it does get them a 3 hots and a cot for a couple of months, until the worst of the weather is over, and then they are released back onto the streets, where they will continue to live as they were. Not worth it to me, but I must say. You have to do what you have to do, in order to survive. It gets even harder to make these kind of choices when you got a family involved.


----------



## Rakkaki- (Aug 28, 2012)

This world needs more people like you


----------



## kaskae (Aug 29, 2012)

I had the fortune of good friends and a steady job when I first went homeless at 17. Father kicked me out for a long history of issues, won't be getting into that. I was able to couchsurf around with friends, and I honestly found it to be one of the most interesting points of my life. I got to meet their families, do things that they did (I went to a few churches, some youth groups, and extra curricular activities I thought I wouldn't be involved in otherwise).

It's an experience, for sure. So long as you can get employment (I was a full-time McDonald's employee on top of school at the time), it's not as hard as it seems.


----------



## Marazhu (Sep 14, 2012)

*Homeless lately?



GET A JOB!! *


----------



## Smelge (Sep 14, 2012)

Marazhu said:


> *Homeless lately?
> 
> 
> 
> GET A JOB!! *



Good post, thanks for sharing.

Now kindly fuck off back to whatever hole you crawled out of.


----------



## Marazhu (Sep 14, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Good post, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Now kindly fuck off back to whatever hole you crawled out of.



*I crawled out of your crack. too bad*


----------



## NewYork (Sep 15, 2012)

Easier said than done.


----------



## NewYork (Sep 15, 2012)

Marazhu said:


> *Homeless lately?
> 
> 
> 
> GET A JOB!! *



Easier said than done.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 19, 2012)

wow thats careing of you to post that


----------



## Namba (Dec 4, 2012)

You know, sometimes I'm a bit disgusted with how the homeless are treated and other people's attitudes. Just the other day I handed this guy ten dollars just so he could get a somewhat decent-sized meal and a friend of mine who happened to be with me at the time was like "dude, I wouldn't have done that." I asked why and he goes on to tell me he's just going to blow it on drugs or something. I got pissed and told him "look, somehow I get the feeling you and I wouldn't have found a much better use with our money. What, you expect him to go grab himself a microwave oven and an iPhone 5? Quit judging the poor bastard; he's probably been through hell, you don't know. I mean, seriously, it's his business. Hell, if anything, it's his fucking money now." The rest of the walk was kind of quiet and awkward. :/

And this fucking "get a job" shit? Saying that makes you a prick. It's not easy. I'd know. The only reason I have a job now is because I have a relative who is a department manager for the store, though I don't work in his department because, damn, that'd be weird.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 5, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> You know, sometimes I'm a bit disgusted with how the homeless are treated and other people's attitudes. Just the other day I handed this guy ten dollars just so he could get a somewhat decent-sized meal and a friend of mine who happened to be with me at the time was like "dude, I wouldn't have done that." I asked why and he goes on to tell me he's just going to blow it on drugs or something. I got pissed and told him "look, somehow I get the feeling you and I wouldn't have found a much better use with our money. What, you expect him to go grab himself a microwave oven and an iPhone 5? Quit judging the poor bastard; he's probably been through hell, you don't know. I mean, seriously, it's his business. Hell, if anything, it's his fucking money now." The rest of the walk was kind of quiet and awkward. :/



I know what you mean. But...actually, I prefer giving food or clothes. Because I knever know whether the homeless person is alcoholic or drug-addicted. So if I give money, they might just spend it for something bad. But I'd rather give something useful, than give nothing.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 5, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Just the other day I handed this guy ten dollars



I hope you didn't take out your wallet.

But yeah, I hear ya. I gave someone a buck .75 on the way back home tonight. I don't do that very often in the city.

He said he graduated from UC Berkeley and I believe him... 50%

Every single homeless person at least has an interesting story to tell.

More than I can say for most of our society.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 5, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I hope you didn't take out your wallet.
> 
> But yeah, I hear ya. I gave someone a buck .75 on the way back home tonight. I don't do that very often in the city.
> 
> ...



It isn't their fault they grew up insulated from everything outside of their own microcosms. :V

Our culture sort of breeds that attitude, we only like hearing about bad things if they're in a land far far away from us and may as well be fiction; it's easier to fake sympathy when you are so far removed from the issue that you couldn't really help even if you wanted to.


----------



## Namba (Dec 5, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I hope you didn't take out your wallet.


Aw, heeellll no! It happened to be in my pocket at the time, thankfully. Usually I'm broke as shit, but I happened to have quite a bit of cash on me around that time.


----------



## Thaloba Soy Bean The Wolf (Dec 23, 2012)

I know I'm kinda randomly in here, but I'd like to add that it really depends on your age too. It's sad to say but I know plenty of teens like 13-16 who have ran away for family reasons and such. You can't really get a job, and if you do it's a limited amount of hours. And then there is the police who get involved because you're a minor and it's just shitty. There's always programs to help, especially if you live by the ghetto, but even then you can get lost in the systems.


----------



## deillos (Jan 8, 2013)

I wonder if living out of my van would be considered as being homeless?, as is my circumstances. Any ways I am lucky that I get money via S.S.I. every month, though it goes right back out for food and clothing, not to mention my share of the electric bill, and such. As I use my bro's electricity in my van for light. All though I need a job, and such if I ever plan to get more stuff, and such. Though one good thing is that this town I am in has a variety of resources for poor people like my self ; however, a shelter is not one of them, but there are quite a few different food bank type places, as far as shelters go, there is only the women's shelter for : homeless, abused and battered women. Though I personally frequent this one place known as "the house of hope", where I can get 2 meals a day, breakfast and lunch, they do have other things at this place like : shower facilities, a washer and dryer for laundry, as well as they provide tents and the like to those who need them, not to mention transportation within reasonable limits like for shopping and such as needed, not to mention pamphlets for other resources in the area. Which I used one pamphlet to acquire a  loan application for a house from the USDA via the self help housing program. the site for the USDA loan is thustly http://usda-loans.info/ but if you want even more info here is another use full link http://realestate.about.com/od/lendingandmortgages/a/usda_rural_loan.htm


----------



## silver_foxfang (May 13, 2013)

i stay in my car, motels. and i have a job! its a pain but i have more than some people! i hate shelters will die b4 i step foot in one


----------



## Milo (May 13, 2013)

silver_foxfang said:


> i hate shelters will die b4 i step foot in one



this is what I'm afraid of telling people. I know it's what EVERYBODY tells me to do, but... ironically, sometimes you're better off just sleeping outside.

I'm still in a position where there's really not much I can do for myself. I'm doing what I can. getting information about my health insurance, seeing if it applies to a broader range of benefits, but that's the only thing I have control of.


----------



## silver_foxfang (May 14, 2013)

there! thatch much better!


----------



## freerider (Jun 4, 2013)

NEVERMIND
Realized this sounds evil.


----------



## ShiShi_Sukoro (Aug 5, 2013)

Ricky said:


> 1.Look into Job Corps.The value of learning a trade is completely underestimated these days.ALSO -- they give you room+board, food and even a small bit of cash every few weeks.I've known people who have done this and it helped them improve their life.Other recources: 2.The Military3.Your local homeless shelter*4.While homeless, do not purchase commissions, you need that money to be able to survive*http://www.homelessshelterdirectory.org/


1. I went there, hit up my state, found out only two locales and they're no where near where I'm at.2. Yeah, as if the military wants my gay furry ass serving with them! I applied for the Navy months ago, they claim I wasn't of proper weight. As if!3. Been there, those things are only good for one thing: Feeding you to death!4. Well that's obvious, actually it should be more like sell your art if you got the talent.Additionally I'd like to add that I'm not 100% homeless, as I have an arrangement worked out with my boss. He feeds me daily, and lets me sleep/live in his truck outside the restaraunt. It's a big Ford or Chevy, like ones used to haul goods around, similar to a U-Haul. Plus I get a small income, but it's so small there's no way I can save up to get an apartment. I'm also perpetually stuck in this town, with no where to go and no way to get there. As it is, there are no other furries in town and hardly and other gay males. Help is scarce, and I REFUSE to go to any of the churches around here to ask for help. I hate them and all religions on a firm principle, of which needs NO explaination!Actually as of now I'm losing my sanity and my suicidal emotions are spiking at dangerous levels, to the point a friend almost called the police on me. Then there's the Edmund Pettus Bridge, something I need to stop walking accross and standing on (gonna jump it any day now) but well.....Let me shut up now.


----------



## Kizerwiz (Aug 13, 2013)

it's very considerate to care about the homeless, it's a scary thought to be all alone in the world with no place to call your own.


----------



## Milo (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm a week away from moving to san francisco, which will make homelessness at least more tolerable. 

I'm actually excited. I feel like I have opportunity to get back on my feet. 

I'm hoping I can at least meet new people and stuff. 

I'm currently saving up for a sleeping bag, and thermal blankets. oh, and ear plugs. I'm a light sleeper, and moving from a ghost town, to an active city life that's just as awake at night, as it is during the day time, I'm going to need ear plugs... 

I think what scares me the most is that I'm not actually scared. I'm just sort of ready. I'll see what happens when I get there. the only thing I'm truly worried about, is finding a place to sleep every night. or at least, actually GETTING to sleep. homelessness and near-insomnia are not a good match.


----------



## Grep (Oct 10, 2013)

For any furries that are homeless,
â€‹HA HA YOU'RE HOMELESS


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

hell if this government shut down stuff continues I fear that there will be alot more homeless furries.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Oct 11, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> hell if this government shut down stuff continues I fear that there will be alot more homeless furries.


Day 10 everybody, day 10...y u no one riot yet!?


----------



## Metrix (Oct 15, 2013)

I used to be homeless for like nine months.


----------



## Dover (Nov 9, 2013)

Rarely do I ever give money to homless people where I live. If they look like they do drugs, I won't give them squat. There was this one lady who was deaf and homeless( yes I know for a fact she was) and I knew she wasn't anything bad. Poor woman. I wish I had more to give her, all I had was $7 in my wallet. I saw her later in WalMart buying food. I'm so glad to see someone who buys essentials instead of feeding an addiction. Its rare with the beach bums here.

the libraries here don't allow homeless to enter btw. I suggest anyone living in a place like this is to get in touch with Goodwill. You can enter a store and ask a manager about getting an application for college that is paid fully. Also Florida community colleges have homeless persons benefits to where you can get a free associates degree. I'm not sure about other states.


----------



## Aettious (Nov 17, 2013)

For any furries that are homeless, HoW ThE fUCk aRE yOu oNLinE!?!?! :V


----------



## JesseR92 (Nov 17, 2013)

Phone is cheaper than room and board e-cafes wifi off a laptop I have known people who have lived in cars and shelters and used the Internet to send resumes receive emails and take courses online,being homeless doesnt mean living in rags in a back alley with no resources.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow, how did this many old regulars get banned? This thread is a goddamn GRAVEYARD.

On topic though, folks need to be less judgmental. In this economy, it's hard enough for some people to put food on their families, let alone keep a home as well.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Wow, how did this many old regulars get banned? This thread is a goddamn GRAVEYARD.


It scares me. Knowing that no matter how integrated you are with the community, you could get banned forever.
For me, so far so good though, only 2pts of infractions since I joined so I should be around to harass people for a good while.


----------



## KrofGninut (Mar 28, 2014)

This one is homeless.
But this town I'm in is pretty tolerant of street folk.

Yeah, shelters are useless; only good for getting mugged, catching scabies and wasting your time.


----------



## dogit (May 2, 2014)

Its good that someone helps out to spread some good about the forums


----------



## Azure (May 3, 2014)

i have finally decided that i am not homeless, i am home free


----------



## Milo (May 4, 2014)

Azure said:


> i have finally decided that i am not homeless, i am home free



dayum


----------



## Faolan (May 4, 2014)

Azure said:


> i have finally decided that i am not homeless, i am home free



I'm pretty much in the same place.  I actually live quite comfortably.  I have a job and am a private contractor.  I live on various pieces of private land just not owned by me.  I have a tent, propane, a fire ring, plenty of food, blankets, sleeping bags, and when I need it, some alcohol or other remedy.  I see a doctor when I need one, and generally get along fine.  I'm just free of a lot of the burdens that come with renting an apartment, or owning a home.  I'd rather just get a motel room every now and again to take care of what I need to.


----------



## Milo (Jun 4, 2014)

since there's a good chance I'll be right back on the street, I'm thinking this time, I do things differently. 

if I have such little quality of life left to live, I figure I might as well do something to break sense of security. like, going to the UK or something. just traveling in general. I don't really know anymore. if I have no idea what to do next, why not just do something different


----------



## Metrix (Jun 12, 2014)

I used to be homeless in late 2010-Oct. 2011


----------



## ACatNamedFox (Jun 28, 2014)

Just a heads up for anyone considering job corp. They are not LGBTQ+ friendly at all. They don't care if you are gay or trans, but will make no moves to accommodate or protect you. All I asked was for them to use my preferred name and they shipped me back home.


----------



## OonaWingedWolf (Jul 13, 2014)

I can personally vouch for Job Corps. I went and it was the best thing I ever did. Just know their age cutoff is 24 or 27.


----------



## Loktipus (Aug 1, 2014)

Dunno if this will sound creepy or not but.

I was fundamentally Homeless until about October of last year starting in 2010. Lived in a car, lived in a bus station, lived in an elevator, lived on a staircase at an office building, lived in an abandoned hospital, couch hopped, family hopped. Had some pretty bad stuff happen to me, did some even worse stuff, saw some stuff that I just haven't ever been able to talk about.

Finally found this place. 

If anyone wants to talk or something Idk, I'll listen. Honestly the worst thing I can remember about being Homeless was living on my own little island surrounded by an ocean that completely lacked empathy and reeked of suspicion.


----------



## 808 MAFIA (Aug 16, 2014)

Lol, job corps is hell


----------



## MarsupialRogue (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm more than willing to join forces with another anthro fan for a roommate situation. I'm on the autism spectrum so I'm the last person who wants to judge people for "weird" behavior. I'm with the 'rents for now, but I definitely want to get my own pad ASAP.

Just talk to each other! Some of you live close by, some of you will get along, and hey, you may even get a new friend/significant other out of the deal, in addition to saving on rent. As long as both parties are responsible enough to handle their biz, a furry apartment is totally doable. It may even be fun!


----------



## Seiaryu (Aug 28, 2014)

OonaWingedWolf said:


> I can personally vouch for Job Corps. I went and it was the best thing I ever did. Just know their age cutoff is 24 or 27.



The age cut off is 25. Job Corps was amazing for me, while others complained. I went when I was 23 because I was living with my brother and didnt have a GED, a driver's license, or a job. I got ALL of those things through Job Corps, for FREE plus I am a Certified Nursing Assistant, Home Health Aide, and also got a Phlebotomy License through them (though it's expired now). I even got a job through them, working as a CNA for a disabled folks community. I have been there 4 years. So, if you're serious about improiving your life and getting out there and free in the world, I wholeheartedly recommend giving Job Corps a chance. Just make sure you don't get into any trouble like doing drugs, having sex on campus, things like that, and don't get into fights ad you should do fine. Mske sure you also choose a career field that you would enjoy and that has job openings in the area you are planning on living in. :3


----------



## A tide ashore (Sep 7, 2014)

MarsupialRogue said:


> I'm more than willing to join forces with another anthro fan for a roommate situation. I'm on the autism spectrum so I'm the last person who wants to judge people for "weird" behavior. I'm with the 'rents for now, but I definitely want to get my own pad ASAP.
> 
> Just talk to each other! Some of you live close by, some of you will get along, and hey, you may even get a new friend/significant other out of the deal, in addition to saving on rent. As long as both parties are responsible enough to handle their biz, a furry apartment is totally doable. It may even be fun!



Hey there, I'm in the same situation as you. I've also been thinking that getting a roommate or a group housing situation with people who are accepting (of me, and also with splitting responsibility with bills ) would help me out a lot with some of the issues that I face in life.

If you lived in Texas, I'd be totally cool with being a roommate.  Even if you don't, here's to hoping that life goes well for the both of us!


----------



## Shinanto (Nov 4, 2014)

Homeless shelters near me are rather...abysmal, only one nights, or even waiting lists to get in. Donno about the military, attempts to contact have been shotty, usually their message box is full. Job Corps would be fine, except I have a college degree, I just need help getting a job, any job...


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 4, 2014)

Shinanto said:


> Homeless shelters near me are rather...abysmal, only one nights, or even waiting lists to get in. Donno about the military, attempts to contact have been shotty, usually their message box is full. Job Corps would be fine, except I have a college degree, I just need help getting a job, any job...



Check out oil fields. They'll hire on the spot and even throw money at you for housing for the sake of getting you on board. Only catch:

-It's hard, dangerous work. 
-You gotta be clean of drugs. 

But if you can do that, you can have enough saved up in 3 months to move anywhere you wanted to AND have money in your pocket. You bank in the fields.


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 27, 2014)

It's a shame that people get thrown out and have to live on the street or take advantage of the hospitality of their friends. I imagine it must also be pretty rough finding a job in the US with the collapsing economy. :/


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 27, 2014)

My house is open if you don't mind my dildos hidden in not-so-inconspicuous places  XD
But seriously... you guys can crash at my place.

Jobs are hard to find here though...


----------



## Jambalaya (Mar 27, 2015)

I was homeless for a few months after a series of tragic events that lead to me losing an eye and the loss of a parent (but that is another story).  I wish I would have known what I know now.  I spent so much time and was in so much pain for so long because I couldn't swallow my pride and ask for help.  Not help in the monetary or living sense, but in the psychological sense.  I thought I was destined for greater things and piled regret upon guilt upon blame over the simple fact that all I needed was a small place to stay and a job.  After a few months of savaging and adding a plethora of things to the list of things I never want to talk about ever again, I walked into a YWCA, cleaned myself up, got a meal and a set of clothes in exchange for some work, went to the library and applied for jobs for eight hours a day for four days straight.  I ended up with the job I have now in a call center.  I now make enough to pay for my tiny little apartment, my three dogs, and all my bills.  I answer to no one and owe nothing to anyone but gratitude for those ladies at the YWCA that helped me.  I am not rich, I do not have extra cash at the end of the month, but I am alive.  I am not doing what I dreamed I would be doing, but I am no longer living day to day fearing tomorrow may be my last. So if you are homeless, please ask for help.  I wish I would have sooner and avoided a lot of easily avoidable but greatly damaging mistakes.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> I was homeless for a few months after a series of tragic events that lead to me losing an eye and the loss of a parent (but that is another story).  I wish I would have known what I know now.  I spent so much time and was in so much pain for so long because I couldn't swallow my pride and ask for help.  Not help in the monetary or living sense, but in the psychological sense.  I thought I was destined for greater things and piled regret upon guilt upon blame over the simple fact that all I needed was a small place to stay and a job.  After a few months of savaging and adding a plethora of things to the list of things I never want to talk about ever again, I walked into a YWCA, cleaned myself up, got a meal and a set of clothes in exchange for some work, went to the library and applied for jobs for eight hours a day for four days straight.  I ended up with the job I have now in a call center.  I now make enough to pay for my tiny little apartment, my three dogs, and all my bills.  I answer to no one and owe nothing to anyone but gratitude for those ladies at the YWCA that helped me.  I am not rich, I do not have extra cash at the end of the month, but I am alive.  I am not doing what I dreamed I would be doing, but I am no longer living day to day fearing tomorrow may be my last. So if you are homeless, please ask for help.  I wish I would have sooner and avoided a lot of easily avoidable but greatly damaging mistakes.




Sorry to hear all of this. Condolences to your parent. I know how it feels to lose those people who cares about you more than anyone. Of course.. People here are willing to help you out if the circumstances are right.


----------



## Jambalaya (Mar 27, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Sorry to hear all of this. Condolences to your parent. I know how it feels to lose those people who cares about you more than anyone. Of course.. People here are willing to help you out if the circumstances are right.



Thank you. I am in a much better place now.  I've cut all the cancerous people from my life (which leaves me alone but sane) and am literally starting anew.  If my story can help even one person than I will tell it.  Pride has gotten me into every single scrap of trouble in my "previous" life. It kept me on the streets scavenging when there was no need for it.  I know everyone's situations are different and absurdly complex (I know mine is), but pride was my main fault and I saw it infecting so many other invisible people in the dark.  I am trying very hard to keep my pride to a minimum these days.  The internet has not been a big part of my life until recently after I had a stable job.  Never had convenient access to the web (yet another story for a different time), but these types of communities/discussions would have helped me a lot, I am happy that I see them here.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 9, 2015)

Jambalaya said:


> Thank you. I am in a much better place now.  I've cut all the cancerous people from my life (which leaves me alone but sane) and am literally starting anew.  If my story can help even one person than I will tell it.  Pride has gotten me into every single scrap of trouble in my "previous" life. It kept me on the streets scavenging when there was no need for it.  I know everyone's situations are different and absurdly complex (I know mine is), but pride was my main fault and I saw it infecting so many other invisible people in the dark.  I am trying very hard to keep my pride to a minimum these days.  The internet has not been a big part of my life until recently after I had a stable job.  Never had convenient access to the web (yet another story for a different time), but these types of communities/discussions would have helped me a lot, I am happy that I see them here.



I genuinely admire you for overcoming so much. You are so strong, and I applaud you. You sound like a very beautiful person.


----------



## Grandpriest (Jun 27, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Look into Job Corps.
> 
> The value of learning a trade is completely underestimated these days.
> 
> ...


If people are buying commissions while they are homeless ... then they fking deserve to be homeless.


----------



## Sonlir (Jun 27, 2015)

so I've always wondered since I've been paranoid about getting fired one day for most of my adult life (mostly just irrational paranoia it's not like I'm seeing any sign of getting fired) but is joining the military a good way to not be homeless or does the PTSD make it even worse when you get out of the military. (assuming you get PTSD)


----------



## Holt5 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm actually getting ready to join the Air Force right now. Joining the Military doesn't necessarily mean you'll get to see combat, unless of course we get into something worse than what we've currently got on our hands in the Middle East. (But even then, it all depends on what your job is and how the war goes.) It'll largely depend on what branch you go into as well as what profession you go into within that branch. Marines and Army are probably not what you're looking for if you have reason to worry about PTSD or other mental ailments, as those will be most integrated in combat and "PTSD-inducing activities", though the other branches have their own involvement in those too. Only thing you can do is visit their sites, get some opinions, and figure out if you've got the right stuff. 

Air Force, from what I have heard from just about everyone I've talked to (at least 20-30 people) is by far the best overall branch to go into right now, and that's where I'm heading. Apparently the benefits are a lot better than what the other branches offer, except maybe the Navy. 

Bottom line about the Military and homelessness though - learn a trade. If you go in just to shoot guns, you're not going to have many skills beyond "shooting guns" when you get back to the civilian world. So in other words, try to pick a skill that you can use when you get back. There are fire-fighting jobs, still-photography, structural (building, carpentry, etc.). There's a lot of different skills you can learn. What you WANT to do won't matter unless you score well on the ASVAB test though. The higher you score, the more jobs there are to choose from. You can probably find a few practice versions of it online - but they are not identical to the actual test. This is the one I used just to get an estimate on my skill level--> ASVAB at 4Tests.com.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 12, 2015)

That thing seem nice, but its in the USA.

I was homeless recently and I deal with homeless shelter, tree are religious (Maison du pere, Welcome home mission and Salvation army) I deal with the two first only and I have see how rude religious peoples can be. Where is the love that you book talk? its not subject to interpretation, but to apply it.

No help, easy talk no resource. Its not easy to get clothing from the first beside jean, sucks, underwear. Kinda hard to get a winter coat and boots for the winter.

Little money is given to help, the second one dare say that its easy to get a job like Mc Donald's, but its not that easy.

For finding a place they kinda tell you that they have a list of app, but what they have is what you can find on the street. The tell you to look at Kijiji, well that's I know. Even just a room its not easy. 200$ is crap and hard to find, 350$ is the base, but don't expect to find a good room. 400$ and + you have more chance, but some place don't want you to be there during the week end, other place they kinda want companion.

There like 3000 homeless in Montreal and there not less that 500 place for the night. Some place its for those with problem with drugs alcohol and other mental problem, the second one is for a max to 3 or 4 month. Most place are for those with mental problem.

There are no house/place for the homeless, just talk and low income housing are just impossible to get in, coop might be easier but some are on heavy traffic street with noise and pollution.

My sister found a place not too bad for both of us last year and its better that renting a room where you can get you food stolen or other stuff can happen.


----------



## deltamax94 (Jul 30, 2015)

hey everyone. i'm close to being homeless, and I am so glad I found this thread. I dunno how active this thread is, but i'm hoping to find someone in northern californai that can help me with a couch to crash on if I do end up homeless. also, food or gass money would be appreciated as I DO have a friend in Michigan that I can go to either at the end of august or beginning of September. any help I can get would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 30, 2015)

I hope that you find someone willing to help !

I'm in Canada and I never get help from anyone, not even for a night.


----------

